# KETO brownies



## Concreteguy (Feb 14, 2018)

I have figured out a brownie I have with my coffee that's 100% keto and works pretty good.

1/2 cup egg whites
1/2 cup chocolate whey
1 teaspoon baking soda
4 packs of sweat and low
mix it up and microwave for 1 1/2 minutes

 BAM.........chocolate brownie baby!  ((((((ZERO carbs))))))))


----------



## srd1 (Feb 14, 2018)

Gonna have to try this one out


----------



## Czworeczki (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank you for sharing concretguy, i will try them


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 14, 2018)

Czworeczki, Welcome to AnaSci brother! Good to see another Irish member here. lol.  Keep on posting friend!


----------



## kevin666 (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks.

Definitely trying these, I need something sweet. I'm not on keto, I may add some walnuts lol

My wife however will make these to your specs to have them zero cals.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 15, 2018)

I love brownies,,will try this for sure!


----------



## pesty4077 (Feb 16, 2018)

You can always tell a guy who has been following a strict diet. He finds real ingenius ways to make things taste good.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 16, 2018)

UpDate: You have to add 4 packs of sweetener. As it expands like a cake the sweetener is too spread out and just needs more for it to take right. IMO.


----------



## j4ever (May 26, 2018)

damn i just pulled this up to give it a try and have no egg whites on hand.


----------



## GearPro (May 29, 2018)

Sounds yummy. Going to give this one a try. Thanks CG.


----------

